# Cracker nutzen PDF-Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (8 November 2008)

Die vor einigen Tagen bekannt gewordene und inzwischen behobene Sicherheitslücke in Adobe Reader 8 wird inzwischen ausgenutzt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

